# Johnson's Beach 6/14/12 Sharking



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Went out at about 3 a.m. had a Bonita and a couple of Mullet for bait and rigged up for sharks... First run about 15 mins in, a baby shark, but still a shark, maybe 15 inches... Then missed a good run on the Fin Nor, and as soon as i missed that run, I got a run on my little Saltist... Hooked up and fought the fish for 25 mins. on an 11 foot rod and 40 lb. braid... 6'3" Blacktip:thumbup:, my biggest to date, unhooked it, revived, and let swim away freely... then came 2 more babys, one on a 20/0 circle hook!!! And when the sun got up a little bit i got another good sized one, on the Fin Nor this time, a 5'7" spinner my biggest spinner to date as well... Great night/morning of fishing, waves less than a foot, N to NE wind at 2-4, and at dawn bait was everywhere you could see in the water...


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice job Penn, congrats on your big'en.


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank you very much friend, have finally learned how to catch these, now time to get another kayak to try for the monsters:boat:


----------

